# Live African Video Feed



## Horsy (Jan 14, 2007)

Of a Waterhole. Let us all know what you see  Patience is a virtue.

http://live.wildlife.wavelit.net/451OK


----------



## slim6y (Jan 14, 2007)

I see:

Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage 

Most likely causes:
You are not connected to the Internet. 
The website is encountering problems. 
There might be a typing error in the address. 

What you can try: 
Diagnose Connection Problems 

More information 

This problem can be caused by a variety of issues, including: 

Internet connectivity has been lost. 
The website is temporarily unavailable. 
The Domain Name Server (DNS) is not reachable. 
The Domain Name Server (DNS) does not have a listing for the website's domain. 
If this is an HTTPS (secure) address, click Tools, click Internet Options, click Advanced, and check to be sure the SSL and TLS protocols are enabled under the security section. 

For offline users

You can still view subscribed feeds and some recently viewed webpages.
To view subscribed feeds 

Click the Favorites Center button , click Feeds, and then click the feed you want to view. 

To view recently visited webpages (might not work on all pages) 

Click Tools , and then click Work Offline. 
Click the Favorites Center button , click History, and then click the page you want to view.


----------



## Horsy (Jan 14, 2007)

Well I click on the link and it works fine for me. It automatically opens Window Media Player and plays it in there. -shrugs- Everyone on msn I've sent it to has been able to view it just fine.


----------



## dmx69errulz (Jan 14, 2007)

it kinda works for me cn hear birds can only see white tho


----------



## Horsy (Jan 14, 2007)

Yeah. The sunlight just got directly into the camera. Hopefully they change it to a different camera soon.

EDIT:// Getting better now. You can see the watering hole.


----------



## Earthling (Jan 14, 2007)

All good now i see water and grass and dirt....um .................... grey dirt. oh and a tree reflection..........
This is just like that animation where the guys are watching the sun go down on their Tv instead of looking out the window!


----------



## slim6y (Jan 14, 2007)

It must be some setting I have on -  that sux


----------



## Horsy (Jan 14, 2007)

Well daylight just broke. Give the animals a chance to wake up  They'll come, they need the water. I wish there was a croc in there. Haha.


----------



## redline (Jan 14, 2007)

i see a bird fly past


----------



## Horsy (Jan 14, 2007)

Haha yes. Lots and lots of birds.


----------



## gaara (Jan 14, 2007)

mm, no interesting animal sightings as yet


----------



## gaara (Jan 14, 2007)

good way to eat up yer bandwiodth tho


----------



## redline (Jan 14, 2007)

http://219.106.246.80/home/homeJ.html

thats of the city


----------



## Horsy (Jan 14, 2007)

> good way to eat up yer bandwiodth tho



Who cares. It's worth it. You should have seen the massive pack of lions yesterday. Was awesome.


----------



## redline (Jan 14, 2007)

i see a ant


----------



## slim6y (Jan 14, 2007)

I sorted it - I opened it directly in WMP... Are those bird noises for real? Or pre-recorded... they're hell loud!!!


----------



## Horsy (Jan 14, 2007)

For real. Occasionally you hear a really bizarre noise. When it was night I heard a massive roar like from a Lion or something. Imagine sitting there and actually hearing that in person.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 14, 2007)

i been watching that for a few months now..... have seen lions, zebras, monkeys, giraffes, buffalo, deer, birds, ducks....


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Jan 14, 2007)

hahaha, is that all. geeze you gotta open your eyes a bit more mate! :lol:


----------



## Horsy (Jan 14, 2007)

Giraffes? Wow. Any elephants?


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 14, 2007)

yeah the giraffes are cool, a few weeks ago i saw a mummy and her baby come for a drink at the waterhole, its cool watching them drink!

no, no elephants yet!


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 14, 2007)

ohh by the way i use the url
http://www.wavelit.com/index.asp?ch=Wildlife&sh=africam


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 14, 2007)

gives you the time and stuff too


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Jan 14, 2007)

hey the camera just moved up a little....


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 14, 2007)

i really liked it!

good view, nice sounds


----------



## Horsy (Jan 14, 2007)

Aww look at the little birdies drinking. I love when they move the camera around liek that.


----------



## Horsy (Jan 14, 2007)

Look! Zebra and a bison!


----------



## elapid68 (Jan 14, 2007)

Horsy said:


> Look! Zebra and a bison!



Sorry to be picky but........Bison???? Possibly Buffalo

Bison is a taxonomic genus containing six species of large even-toed ungulates within the subfamily Bovinae. Only two of these species still exist: the American Bison, which is commonly referred to as "buffalo" in American Western culture, and the European Bison, or wisent. The gaur, a large, thick-coated ox found in Asia, is also known as the Indian Bison. Bison are distinct from buffalo, with the only two species holding that name being the Asian Water Buffalo and African Buffalo.


----------



## Horsy (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh who cares. A bison is a type of Buffalo so why does it matter? I'm just stating the animals I saw.


----------



## elapid68 (Jan 14, 2007)

Horsy said:


> Oh who cares. A bison is a type of Buffalo so why does it matter? I'm just stating the animals I saw.



Well as they are all bovines, why not just call it a Jersey Cow????
A buffalo is a buffalo and a Bison is a Bison just as a Taipan is a Taipan and a Woma is a Woma. Both snakes but you wouldn't cross their names.


----------



## Horsy (Jan 14, 2007)

So. Deal with it. I made a simple mistake on an animal that was ages away and very small on the camera. Everyone makes mistakes.


----------



## Hickson (Jan 14, 2007)

That brings back memories.

Where precisely is the camera located?



Hix


----------



## Horsy (Jan 14, 2007)

Just on a wooden post next to a waterhole. I think it can rotate almost 360 degrees.


----------



## adds76 (Jan 14, 2007)

had a bit of a look only seen few birds flying and drinking , but did hear what sounded like a lions roar . interesting live feed ,


----------



## Horsy (Jan 14, 2007)

Lol an animal knocked the camera before and it switched off. But now is back on.


----------



## elapid68 (Jan 14, 2007)

Horsy said:


> So. Deal with it. I made a simple mistake on an animal that was ages away and very small on the camera. Everyone makes mistakes.




:lol::lol::lol: Just ignore me, I'm nursing a hang over and I feel in an anoying mood


----------



## Hickson (Jan 14, 2007)

Horsy said:


> Just on a wooden post next to a waterhole. I think it can rotate almost 360 degrees.



I meant precisely. Name of the waterhole, National Park, country etc.



Hix


----------



## Horsy (Jan 14, 2007)

I have no idea.


----------



## grimbeny (Jan 14, 2007)

Um it says the camera is at Nhorko Pan waterhole.
"Nkorho Pan is a natural water hole in the prestigious Sabi Sands Private Game Reserve, in South Africa. Nkorho pan is named after Nkorho bush Lodge which gets it name from the Shangaan derivative for the call of the yellow-billed hornbill, a common and unusual looking bird from this area."


----------



## Retic (Jan 14, 2007)

I think I just saw something move........................no sorry my mistake.


----------



## redline (Jan 14, 2007)

I think it's all fake. I havet seen nothing but birds, ants


----------



## Horsy (Jan 14, 2007)

I've seen a herd of zebras and two buffalo.


----------



## redline (Jan 14, 2007)

when


----------



## Horsy (Jan 14, 2007)

About an hour ago. They were on the screen for ages.


----------



## slim6y (Jan 14, 2007)

was probably people dressed in zebra suits...


----------



## Horsy (Jan 14, 2007)

Pretty convincing costumes.


----------



## redline (Jan 14, 2007)

slim6y said:


> was probably people dressed in zebra suits...





I think so


----------



## slim6y (Jan 14, 2007)

Horsy said:


> Pretty convincing costumes.



With a bit of make up, some cheap labour and a bit of black paint you can make anyone up to look like a zebra, specially on a semi low quality webfeed


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 14, 2007)

that webcam made me fall asleep at my ocpmuter


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 14, 2007)

does africa really sound like this,its amazing,id love to be able to identify the animals by their sounds,
im sure i heard a warthog earlier


----------



## mitchdiamond (Jan 14, 2007)

I have been watchin for 20mins but have only seen birds.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jan 14, 2007)

leighr33 said:


> that webcam made me fall asleep at my computer



Me too and I awoke with lkjhgfdsawertyu imprinted on my forhead


----------



## redline (Jan 14, 2007)

I see bigfoot


----------



## grimbeny (Jan 14, 2007)

Look Now


----------



## grimbeny (Jan 14, 2007)

Its those bison or buffalos or watever


----------



## redline (Jan 14, 2007)

haha thats some1 backyard.


----------



## grimbeny (Jan 14, 2007)

Haha it is.


----------



## nickvelez (Jan 14, 2007)

someones fiddlin with the camera - look at all those gnus-wildebeast
sounds great!


----------



## Horsy (Jan 14, 2007)

Not so fake now is it.


----------



## Horsy (Jan 14, 2007)

Aww look at the baby wildebeast


----------



## redline (Jan 14, 2007)

Back 2 the water again. lol


----------



## mitchdiamond (Jan 14, 2007)

Did any of you see the lion drinking


----------



## Horsy (Jan 14, 2007)

Noooo. Dammit


----------



## mitchdiamond (Jan 14, 2007)

Yeah it was a sub-adult male


----------



## Horsy (Jan 14, 2007)

Awesome. I'm lovving this Thompson's Gazelle invasion. I wish there was a Croc in the lake. Haha. That'd be some hardcore entertainment.


----------



## mitchdiamond (Jan 14, 2007)

yeah it would
wish I saw a reptile


----------



## mitchdiamond (Jan 14, 2007)

I just saw a herd of some kind of deer or antalope


----------



## Horsy (Jan 14, 2007)

Thompson's Gazelle.


----------



## slim6y (Jan 14, 2007)

pk.. you're all lying.. i see a tree... wait.. three trees.... wait i see... no.. damn..... sorry... i think patience is a virgin - and I don't know if I have that kind of time... still, a cool link thanks!!!


----------



## hornet (Jan 14, 2007)

i see the grass moving


----------



## slim6y (Jan 14, 2007)

Stop lying hornet... i think it's someone playing a nasty trick on us... it's their algae'd up swimming pool in their back yard... those antelope things you're seeing are people dressed in antelope things fancy dress costumes... It's a have I tell ya...

I'm just going back for another look now...


----------



## hornet (Jan 14, 2007)

lol


----------



## da_donkey (Jan 15, 2007)

i saw a bug....yay


----------



## Jozz (Jan 15, 2007)

there's a lion drinking now!


----------



## Scotth (Jan 15, 2007)

People wearing cats suits are drinking again!!


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 15, 2007)

a cat of some sorts


----------



## richard70au (Jan 15, 2007)

I saw the paddle pop lion, lol
No it is an interesting site, I did see some monkeys but they moved the camera before I could say what type they where.

And yes, does burn up the bandwith, thank god for unlimited accounts lol.


----------



## Jozz (Jan 15, 2007)

whoever started this thread, I haven't been able to get any work done today!!! I have seen gizelles, zebras, monkeys, lions and lionesses. It is great!


----------



## Jozz (Jan 16, 2007)

Can anyone tell me where this is in Africa??


----------



## Jozz (Jan 16, 2007)

hello


----------



## Horsy (Jan 16, 2007)

> whoever started this thread, I haven't been able to get any work done today!!! I have seen gizelles, zebras, monkeys, lions and lionesses. It is great!



That would be me. Haha. Glad to have assisted you in slacking off ;D


----------



## ex1dic (Jan 16, 2007)

a butterfly!


----------



## mitchdiamond (Jan 16, 2007)

Yes it is a good link.


----------



## Jozz (Jan 16, 2007)

do you know where it is in Africa?


----------



## Elfir (Jan 17, 2007)

finally i saw something after 5 attempts


----------



## Scotth (Jan 17, 2007)

do you know where it is in Africa?

Nkorho Pan is a natural water hole in the prestigious Sabi Sands Private Game Reserve, in South Africa. Nkorho pan is named after Nkorho bush Lodge which gets it name from the Shangaan derivative for the call of the yellow-billed hornbill, a common and unusual looking bird from this area.


----------



## Jozz (Jan 17, 2007)

Cheers for that! I love it


----------



## rodentrancher (Jan 17, 2007)

I see nothing except a waterhole,and hear bird sounds. Grrrrr!!!


----------



## rodentrancher (Jan 17, 2007)

Just saw a bird at the waters' edge. Could be the Satellite Broadband stuffing me up. LOL!


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 18, 2007)

Buffering and that's it................................


----------



## Scotth (Jan 18, 2007)

Just crossed wildebeest of the list!


----------



## dazza_wilto (Jan 18, 2007)

are we supposed to see anything other then a few birds flying round?? haha maybe a tiger or something in the grass


----------



## richard70au (Jan 18, 2007)

a tiger in Africa dazza? good luck


----------

